# Don't they get it?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was driving back home from Corning NY today, the home of Corning, Inc (used to be Corning Glass Works), anyway, a large corporation and I saw that workers were building to make one of their plants even bigger. It occured to me immediately (I guess because prepping is almost always on my mind) that if the CEO, BOD and others believed like we do about the impending economic collapse, they wouldn't be expanding. It's the same all over, companies aquiring other companies and seemingly conducting business as usual. For the last 4 years I have read and watched videos about our national debt crisis, how some form of hyperinflation and/or collapse is inevitable according to many learned economists, etc and most of you have as well....what about the others? Maybe privately they are having their "safe houses" fortified but there is VERY little indication out there in the business world that they are taking this dire situation seriously. Maybe they just don't want to panic their workers or others but I would think it would change the way they did business...I know it has for me!
DB


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I do have one idea on why they may be expanding.. 
Since the big tado about BPA many people(me the biggest one in our area) are boycotting plastic of all kinds and returning to pyrex and glass and corning makes many storage containers out of glass. Even glass baby bottles are making a comeback.
it is totally possible that the corning company is getting more and more business as folks who are opting not to use plastic are going back to good glass containers.
Better business =bigger plants=hiring more workers yadda yadda. 
I've been seeing more and more things go back to glass in the store also.. sodas and other things like teas and kombucha. 
Glass is recyclable. it can be used and used and abused and remade into something else. 
is your objection due to their expanding? are they expanding without due cause.. have you checked into their wanton "building"? maybe they are getting subsidy's..:gaah: 
ETA: just a bit of light reading for ya http://www.corning.com/news_center/news_releases/2010/2010080301.aspx


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Worthy gamble???????

Maybe the busineses that are doing the expansion are taking an educated risk. What I mean is if whether or not what they believe will happen to the economy doesn't matter. If the expansion works out . . . GREAT! If things go south then who cares. There will be a crapton of closures and failed businesses so these expansions will be just added to the pile of debt.

But yeah, I've been thinking the same thing. The owner of the body shop I do work for not only owns that body shop but two more and 6 dealerships with over half being German made vehicles AND he is building a new state of the art body shop. In my mind this multi-millionaire should know more about the economy then me, right??? What are WE missing?


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Emerald....It's just that since many of us believe this economic crisis could likely result in America almost instanteously turning into a third-world country in the near future, it just seems to me that so much of what goes on in the country is futile...the only thing that is NOT futile is either the heads of government, industry, etc doing all they can to prevent this or everyone preparing for it...but very few are doing either of those things..
DB


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

The decision was probably made last year sometime, their stock overall was looking very strong, if chaotic... currently it is weaker and positively frenetic :gaah: :dunno: 

stock price isn't everything


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

And maybe in the face of so much seeming indifference to this economic crisis, I can't help but wonder that maybe WE got it wrong! BUT that won't change my prepping one bit..
DB


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

So.. make sure your crystal ball is tuned up and send them the forecast. Let them know that certain doom is on the way. 
If you live your life seeing only the fact that "OMG!!!!! They SKY is falling" you will surely find it.
Everyone bitch bitch bitched about companies moving out of the country (my mother lost her job to Mexico thanks to that nice bill being passed.. Screw you Electrolux) and us buying more crap from overseas, but when a big corporation decides to expand and in the USA, good golly miss molly they are stupid as the end is near. 
If they do not expand and make more money and just cut their losses(oh.. wait they had a gain) and run.. Don't ya think it will be sending us further and further down that road to total collapse? 
By your own admitting we should all just pull the plug and bury ourselves with our stash and ride it out now.. and we wonder why the world is going to hell in a hand bag.(or is that teacup?) And when you say many of us believe is that just "us" here on the internet or people who are in the know or what.. can ya really back up what you say or is it a feeling you have? Pass that crystal ball this way will ya.. I'd like to see it with my own eyes and see the future that you've become sure is coming.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well its the best time to expand. Build now while your dollars can still buy materials and buildings. They are just prepping from a business point of view. Build your shops and equipment now. Because it might not be available later due to economic collapse or grid failure issues.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, buy when others are selling and vice versa.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you think the rich CEO's, politicians, etc have fortified and prepped?
DB


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the "players" already know which way the cards will fall.see who does what and act accordingly.you see them fold and run, it's time!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

db2469 said:


> Do you think the rich CEO's, politicians, etc have fortified and prepped?
> DB


The smart ones are prepped. The others are just like the rest of the population, totally unprepared and expecting the government to save them. As long as American Idol is on and Facebook still works, they probably won't even notice the real world.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

db2469 said:


> Do you think the rich CEO's, politicians, etc have fortified and prepped?
> DB


Of course they have they live in their cozy enclaves with private security. They own agribusiness and the rest of the supplies that support everyday living. Something tells me that when SHTF they will not come up short.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Wealthy people have multiple homes. Some think about "the fan" events. Most probably prepare in normal ways to protect assets.
The top elite probably never lose it all compared to the peasantry.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

Frankly I don’t think its even on their radar, they are stuck in the business modal of constant expansion of assets and profits. Falls right in with the consumer model that the public has been programmed to live. They don’t know any other way to be, so the band plays on despite the sinking ship.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Emerald said:


> So.. make sure your crystal ball is tuned up and send them the forecast. Let them know that certain doom is on the way.
> If you live your life seeing only the fact that "OMG!!!!! They SKY is falling" you will surely find it.
> Everyone bitch bitch bitched about companies moving out of the country (my mother lost her job to Mexico thanks to that nice bill being passed.. Screw you Electrolux) and us buying more crap from overseas, but when a big corporation decides to expand and in the USA, good golly miss molly they are stupid as the end is near.
> If they do not expand and make more money and just cut their losses(oh.. wait they had a gain) and run.. Don't ya think it will be sending us further and further down that road to total collapse?
> By your own admitting we should all just pull the plug and bury ourselves with our stash and ride it out now.. and we wonder why the world is going to hell in a hand bag.(or is that teacup?) And when you say many of us believe is that just "us" here on the internet or people who are in the know or what.. can ya really back up what you say or is it a feeling you have? Pass that crystal ball this way will ya.. I'd like to see it with my own eyes and see the future that you've become sure is coming.


*:congrat::congrat::2thumb::congrat::congrat:*


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

db2469 said:


> Do you think the rich CEO's, politicians, etc have fortified and prepped?
> DB


I think there are portions of the federal government that know a collapse is coming. They're preparing to protect their own during that time.

A rich CEO isn't fortifying and bugging in. He probably has a fully stocked cabin in a remote part of Canada that he can fly to in his own plane.

I think the Hollywood types are so ignorant about the real world that they'll be as surprised as the welfare people when the collapse happens.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Everyone bitch bitch bitched about companies moving out of the country (my mother lost her job to Mexico thanks to that nice bill being passed.. Screw you Electrolux) and us buying more crap from overseas, but when a big corporation decides to expand and in the USA, good golly miss molly they are stupid as the end is near.


And let me just add an "oh by the way" here...one of the VERY few things you can buy at Walley World that is "Made in the USA" is GLASS JARS (whether for canning, storage, or decoration). Don't know if they come from Corning, but I've been buying 'em!!! :2thumb: :congrat:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> And let me just add an "oh by the way" here...one of the VERY few things you can buy at Walley World that is "Made in the USA" is GLASS JARS (whether for canning, storage, or decoration). Don't know if they come from Corning, but I've been buying 'em!!! :2thumb: :congrat:


Be careful with the canning jars.. Walmart had the new Better homes and Gardens line of canning jars and when I checked the label... CHINA.. ACK..
I know that Jardan (they make golden harvest/ball/kerr canning supplies) is based in Canada but I'd rather buy from Canada than China. 
many people have mentioned that they think that China is getting a bad rap(not just here on the internet but some folks that I've talked to in person)but their track record is too bad so far. all the poison and lead in the stuff.. I do not want to risk it.. by golly they even poisoned their own people in the baby formula thingy a few years back.. if they are willing to poison their own, do you really think they won't do worse to us..(sorry bout the rant)
Here in Michigan there are several stores that are now going out of their way to label Michigan made products and then secondly American made products as a big selling point. 
My favorite glass ware for home is Libby.. they are(as far as I know) still made in the USA and their pricing is reasonable for the heavy duty glasses.
I do try to buy USA as much as possible even tho it can be costly. and I am on a budget.. sure there are somethings that I have to buy from out of country but that is due to them not able to grow here... like some spices and vanilla and even coffee/teas and my dear dear friend.. Chocolate. I will be indulging in these items till they ain't here no more... :sssh:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Be careful with the canning jars.. Walmart had the new Better homes and Gardens line of canning jars and when I checked the label... CHINA.. ACK..
> I know that Jardan (they make golden harvest/ball/kerr canning supplies) is based in Canada but I'd rather buy from Canada than China.
> ....
> I do try to buy USA as much as possible even tho it can be costly.


Don't worry, Emerald, I put those BH&G jars right back on the ol' shelf when I saw where they were made. I'll spend a couple more bucks per case of canning jars to support a US company. And ALL my dried herbs & dehydrated veggies are in nice, heavy-duty US glass jars.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> Don't worry, Emerald, I put those BH&G jars right back on the ol' shelf when I saw where they were made. I'll spend a couple more bucks per case of canning jars to support a US company. And ALL my dried herbs & dehydrated veggies are in nice, heavy-duty US glass jars.


Whew! Most of my jars are probably older than me..  I told my family years ago that I was going to start canning again and got boxes of jars of all shapes and sizes.. the the bulk of it is mainly jelly jars. But there are times when I am the only one home and so I have been canning my stewed tomatoes and sauce in a few of the smaller jars and it is perfect for just me. and I figure if I have to I can also open two if I run out of big jars.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody else see that article about Chi com jars having unusual radiation to them?as in wtf?radioactive jam?!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Emerald says:
I do try to buy USA as much as possible even tho it can be costly. and I am on a budget

When I first started prepping, I was very concerned with non-USA made since I was more interested in the best deal, but did want to support our economy. But, since God has blessed us, and we have more to spend now, I am concerned with American made.
We need two recliners; chinamart is cheaper; a few dollars more we can buy at Big Lots--in the details in big letters it reads, made in USA.
I'm going to Big Lots.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Emerald says:
> I do try to buy USA as much as possible even tho it can be costly. and I am on a budget
> 
> When I first started prepping, I was very concerned with non-USA made since I was more interested in the best deal, but did want to support our economy. But, since God has blessed us, and we have more to spend now, I am concerned with American made.
> ...


I have been buying my stuff (furniture) at Art Van.. not only do they label Made in USA.. there were a few pieces that said "proudly made in Michigan". But.. there is a lot of crap from other places.


----------

